# gopro garden eels video



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

Shot this earlier tonight with my new gopro hero. Many of my garden eels are in the shot.


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

absolutely amazing! so much so that you made me read up on these beautiful creatures. I am curious how long you have been keeping them for?


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

Marz said:


> absolutely amazing! so much so that you made me read up on these beautiful creatures. I am curious how long you have been keeping them for?


Thanks. I have been keeping them for about 3 years. Ever since my lost octopus died and I wanted to do something else unique with the tank. These guys are pretty easy to care for, assuming you are willing to give them their care requirements.


----------

